# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Çfarë është bukuria?

## huggos

*CESHTE BUKURIA ??*

NJE DIALOG:

*Sokrati:* Gjerat e bukura, a nuk jane te bukura per shkak te *Bukurise*?
*Ippia:* Po, per shkak te *Bukurise.*
*Sokrati:* Te *Bukurise*, e cila eshte dicka e vertete..
*Ippia:* Shume e vertete. Nuk shikoj ku egzston veshtirsia.
*Sokrati:* Atehere me thuaj cfare eshte *Bukuria* ?
*Ippia:* Me pak fjale me pyet cfare eshte e *Bukur*..!!!
*Sokrati:* Jo pra, Ippia, po te pyes cfare eshte *Bukuria* ?
* Ippia:* Po ketu nuk ka asnje ndryshim.. !!??

Fjala *e bukur* eshte nje etikete e ngjitur ne shume gjera, nje etikete, e cila nuk eshte despotike, sepse ne gjithcka egziston nje njohje e perbashket, si psh.. menyra se si na zgjon nje ndjenje, nje mallengjim etj..

Per mendimin tuaj (me mbeshtetje ne dialogun e mesiperm) si mund ta percaktojme *te Bukuren ??*

miqesisht,
huggos

----------


## lulja_e_dimrit

*

----------


## Sokoli

*Nuk ësht' e bukur ajo që ësht' e bukur, por ësht' e bukur ajo që më pëlqen!*

----------


## alvi

Bukuria eshte antonim i shemtise
ashtu si dhe e bardha eshte antonim i te zezes
dhe e mira eshte antonim i te keqes

----------


## Puhiza

E bukur eshte ajo qe rrezaton dhe qe te terheq ne caste dhe mendime te kendshme ku te mund te ndihesh mire. E bukur eshte ajo qe te kenaq shpirtin dhe qe i afrohet te persosures.  Mund te rrezatoje miresi, hijeshi, sharm, brishtesi, butesi, delikatese, finese,elegance, harmoni, tundim, etj etj. 

Kur flasim per nje njeri te bukur, gjeja e pare qe na shkon ne mend eshte fiziku. Por, te gjithe e dime qe nuk mjafton vetem kaq. Ka shume komponente te tjere qe e bejne njeriun te bukur. Per mua, njeri i bukur eshte ai qe e ka shpirtin te bukur dhe te mbushur plot me miresi dhe dashuri. Ai qe ka intelekt dhe edukaten e kulturen e duhur ( nuk flas ketu qe duhet me doemos te kete mbaruar fakultete) per te ndertuar marrdhenie te shendosha me te tjeret. 
Por, bukuria eshte nje koncept sa persoanal aq edhe subjektiv. Ngjyra e kuqe qe mua me duket e bukur, per dike tjeter mund te jete nder me te shemtuarat.
etj etj

----------


## huggos

Sipas pergjigjeve te anetareve, bukuria percaktohet ne menyre individuale. Dmth nese une (sipas te dhenave te mia) mendoj se dicka eshte e bukur atehere ajo eshte e bukur ????

Nga kjo menyre logjikimi e ceshtjes, jam i bindur se te gjithe do te bien dakort se bukuria si term nuk mund te kufizohet ne kete menyre Panvarsisht cfare gustoje kam une per nje object (apo njeri), cilesia e tij nuk varet aspak nga pershkrimi apo pershtypja jone. Dicka eshte e bukur, sepse ka te gjitha cilesite e nevojshme per tu quajtur e bukur apo jo

Jo me kot perktheva edhe dialogun e mesiperm. Nese do te vini re, bashkebiseduesit arrijne ne nje perfundim konkret per emertimin e bukurise

Keni ndonje mendim ??



miqesisht,
huggos

----------


## Nuska

Bukuria eshte ajo cilesi qe kane gjerat ose njerezit qe ne momentin kur e dallon, te ben ty te ndihesh i mrekullur, i clodhur, i dashuruar, i mahnitur, i gjalle, i sheruar nga semundje dhe ankthe, i guximshem, i afte, i lumtur, etj. 
Besoj se e sqarova veten disi...

----------


## baobabi

Disa alternativa qe mund te jene te varura nga njera tjetra

1. Bukuria eshte nje gjendje e caktuar shpirterore e cdo individi e cila e ben ate te kenaqur tej mase

2. Bukuria eshte rezultantja e gjendjeve shpirterore te shumices derrmuese te individeve qe i ben ata te kenaqur tej mase.

3. Bukuria eshte nje atribut i nje sendi, fenomeni, apo qenieje te gjalle i pavarur nga ndergjegja e njeriut.

4. Bukuria eshte dhurate e Zotit

----------


## lulja_e_dimrit

*

----------


## Albo

Bukuria eshte motra e madhe e dashurise. Eshte me e madhe pasi plaket me shpejt se dashuria.

Nese doni te shihni te bukuren, duhet te shikoni me syte e shpirtit pasi si dashuria edhe bukuria nuk kenaqin trupin por shpirtin.

Bukuria eshte vrasese, dashuria sheron cdo plage. Sic do te shprehej nje poet shqiptar nga Kosova:

"Vashat e bukura i vret bukuria e vet!"

----------


## Puhiza

Huggos, 

Une vertet mendoj qe bukuria eshte relative, dhe nuk ka njeri qe ma mbush mendjen per te kunderten. Ajo qe eshte e bukur per mua eshte teresisht personale dhe e mbrujtur ne kohe, rrethana, te ndryshme. 
Nuk e di nese ka nje rezultante te pergjithshme...nuk e di

----------


## huggos

> _Postuar më parë nga Puhiza_ 
> *Huggos, 
> 
> Une vertet mendoj qe bukuria eshte relative, dhe nuk ka njeri qe ma mbush mendjen per te kunderten. Ajo qe eshte e bukur per mua eshte teresisht personale dhe e mbrujtur ne kohe, rrethana, te ndryshme. 
> Nuk e di nese ka nje rezultante te pergjithshme...nuk e di*


Sigurisht nuk mund te perkufizojme aspak 'bukurine sipas kendveshtrimin personal' dhe mesa di as nuk e kerkuam dicka te tille...

Ceshtja vazhdon te qendron ne perkufizimin e 'bukurise' si term. Hidhini edhe nje sy tjeter dialogut te pare...

miqesisht,
huggos

----------


## Puhiza

mire pra.....mire...

----------


## lulja_e_dimrit

*

----------


## baobabi

Po sjell ne ndihme muziken.

Me konkretisht po rikujtoj nje kenge.

"Let It Be"

Duke iu referuar kesaj kenge verej.

Nje shumice shume e madhe njerezish e kane pelqyer dhe vazhdojne t'a pelqejne kete kenge qysh prej kohes kur u kendua per here te pare disa dekada me pare.

Nuk mund te them me saktesi se sa eshte sasia e njerezve qe kane mendimin se kjo kenge eshte e bukur por duke iu referuar statistikave te bera nga te tjere qe iu referohen shitjeve te albumeve te "Beatles" del se shumica derrmuese e njerezve qe kane degjuar kete kenge mendojne se ajo eshte e bukur.

Duke llogaritur nje njeri = nje njesi bukurie del se rezultantja eshte shuma e ketyre njesive dhe per rrjedhoje del se kenga ne fjale quhet e bukur sipas ketij sistemi referimi.

Pra e bukur eshte dicka qe i pelqen shumices, dmth i shkakton kenaqesi te madhe ne gjendjen e tyre shpirterore.

Per te treguar se ka njerez qe kane mendim tjeter per kete kenge po sjell ketu "Sherif Merdanin" i cili pasi doli nga burgu ku e futen ata qe nuk e pelqenin kengen, kendoi nje kenge qe titullohej "Se kenduam Let It Be"

----------


## lulja_e_dimrit

*

----------


## baobabi

Sipas alternatives 2 del ashtu.

Por ajo eshte njera nga alternativat.

Ka edhe tre te tjera midis te cilave

3 dhe 4 percaktojne absolutizmin e bukurise

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

It depends on who you ask.

Ose, Kjo eshte si ta shpjegosh njeriut te verber prej lindjes, se cka eshte ngjyra e kalter. 

Si do ja shpjegosh? 

Do i thuash se eshte ngjyre deti? 

Por, ai detin kurre se ka pare! 

Do i thuash se qielli eshte i tille? 

Por, as qiellin kurre se ka pare! 

E pra cka do i thuash? 

Edhe njehere, bukuria eshte iluzioni se nje gje ndryshon nga tjetra. 

StarCraft

----------


## The Hobbit

Per mendimin tim e bukur eshte diçka qe sipas parametrave tane, sipas pelqimit, sipas ndjenjes qe shkakton brenda nesh, cilesohet e bukur. Por ne te njejten kohe kjo gje nuk mund te jete e bukur per dike tjeter, i cili ka vendosur parametra te tjere per te bukuren, pra ajo nuk eshte absolute. 
Nga ana tjeter bukuria ka njefare ndryshimi. Ne thelb ajo permban absolutizmin, dmth shoqerohetr gjithmone sensi i bukurise. Psh kush mund te thote se natyra nuk ka bukuri. Besoj se askush, por çdokush ka masen e tij per te vleresuar te bukurine e diçkaje (pak, mjaft, apo, teper). 
Hemm, duken pak si lodra fjalesh...
Por megjithate Huggos, duket se e bukura nuk perkufizohet...

Pershendetje The Hobbit

----------


## huggos

*Nje sqarim...*


Sigurisht qellimi im persa i perket kesaj teme nuk eshte aspak te gjejme formulen e bukurise. Edhe kjo mund te behet.. por jo tani. 

Per te qene i sinqerte,  morra nje fjale te thjeshte bukurine e cila per ne eshte kaq e njohur... kaq e thjeshte.. kaq e perditshme, dhe kerkova te gjejme nje gjuhe te perbashket per ta pranuar...  A e dini? Problemi yne nuk eshte thjesht se jemi kaq shume te kufizuar intelektualisht.. por fodulleku yne, egoizmi dhe cmirra jone, te cilat na mbajne te burgosur, e kush e di edhe persa kohe... 

Menyra e deritanishme per te njohur kuptimin e nje ideje ishte ku secili panvarsisht nga perfytyrimet e ndryshme mundi te ndjaje pervojen e tij.. te ndaje kuptimin dhe me ane te fjalorit te se perditshmes te beje emertimin !!!

Ju ftoj qe tani e tutje (te pakten persa i perket kesaj teme...) te clirohemi nga menyra e deritanishme e te menduarit... te ndahemi nga ndjenjat tona personale... per pak momente te vecojme interesin... dhe te shohim me vertetesi ate qe per ne *duhet te jete* kjo fjale !

Jo me kot jua theksova edhe me pare se ne fund te dialogut gjendet nje celes teper i fuqishem... 

*Asgje nuk behet e bukur nga deshira jone... nese ajo vete ne thelb nuk eshte e tille...*

Le te vazhdojme diskutimin pak me lirshem tani...


krejt miqesisht,
huggos

----------

